# Garden Paths - DIY Rustic Gravel Pathway



## greatgardener (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello prepared members,

When i built my garden pathway I got many pictures about it.

As material to build this path I used landscape fabric, logs for edging and stone dust.

Pictures:----> *How to build a meandering garden gravel path*


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

greatgardener said:


> Hello prepared members...


Advertisers pay you for every hit on your web site?


----------

